# check this out..bite competition



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=vbwMs7cjK0Y&feature=related

this is neat


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

That was pretty neat!


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

NOW A WOLF!!
http://youtube.com/watch?v=NwB2Lzkacps&feature=related

there is a whole bunch of different bite force videos on youtube..just go on there and type in bite force


----------



## CaptDogSparrow (Jan 17, 2008)

wow...id hate to be on the other end of THAT LOL


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

i was happy to see te shepherd out bite the pit bull lol


----------

